# A pretty dumb generator question...



## guzziworksman (Mar 11, 2021)

This generator is on my Fendt bike...and I can't figure out how to make it swivel/contact wheel. The old-style ones had a thumb lever that released spring tension and caused it to swivel. This has no such lever - and I'm sure it's not missing. Anyone know how to get this thing to work? A simple mechanism that has me stumped. Thanks.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 11, 2021)

Pull it backward away from the tire and it should snap forward. Do the same to reset it.


----------



## guzziworksman (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks. That seems like good direction - but it doesn't want to work that way.  Somehow, it's locked in the "away from the tire" mode - with no detectable release mechanism/methodology. As you can see in the picture, there's a slot that certainly suggests rotation. But it won't rotate...


----------



## Gordon (Mar 11, 2021)

What does the bottom side look like?


----------



## guzziworksman (Mar 11, 2021)

Ok...mystery solved, with your asking for a look at the bottom. Nearly impossible to detect from my picture, the generator unit will rotate if pushed in an upward direction...freeing it  the stop on the shaft from hitting the end of the semi-circular slot on the bottom. My big clue after seeing that, was the spring itself. It was there to create an up/down pressure on the shaft, yes? So I pushed up - and the generator moved (swung) as it should. Years of non-operation has made it cranky, so cleaning/WD-40/grease should ease it up. Unlike most old generators, this one doesn't tilt onto the wheel; it remains vertical and swivels over to make contact.Thanks.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 12, 2021)

Glad you got it figured out.


----------

